# Big Rock Farm 2018 - FINALLY!



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My girls are home from summer pasture! I'm so excited to have them here! I've been getting preparations done for breeding. What a job it is when you have 13 goats! I updated our breeding plans on our website, I still need to update some pictures though lol. This year seems to be flying by! I am so excited to see what our new buck does, fingers crossed for polled kids!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hans and Nora had a date today! Our first kids hopefully will be due March 5th!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay! 12 more to go =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hans and Nora are gorgeous!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Hans and Nora are gorgeous!


Thank you! I'm so thankful to have Nora, we almost didn't get her. She is my favorite!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hans x Rosie bred yesterday
Indy x Isis bred today

I'm so excited to see Indy kids!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very exciting!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Fancy x Dylan
Starla x Indy 

both bred yesterday!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

One thing about breeding season, is smelling like buck.. I hate it!

I just tried out Grease Monkey Hand Soap when I came in from the buck pen and I am amazed at how well it removes the scent!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I find goat milk soap the best antidote for the smell. I've read coffee soap is good also.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I find goat milk soap the best antidote for the smell. I've read coffee soap is good also.


I may try some with coffee. I love goat milk soap. My daughter and I both have dry skin with psoriasis patches and it helps so much!

I remember seeing a recipe for "Buck Off" soap a few years ago. I wish I could find it again.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Ok everyone has been covered except Bonnie & Pebbles, they both will be bred to Indy.
Little Lady, Daisy & Pumpkin will be bred in the Spring.
Once everyone's been bred..they boys are going to brother-in-law's place for the winter!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So I think everyone but Pebbles is pregnant! 
We are going to be busy! Fancy already looks HUGE. I will need to get some pictures soon. It has been so cold! 
I got a new Foscam and I'm having a hard time to get it wireless?! Anyone experienced with this?
I use a windows computer and have an android smartphone. I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

^^^^ Me too. Spent 2 hours trying last night my phone says not connected. My laptop can't find a program on the website that works.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

wifeof1 said:


> ^^^^ Me too. Spent 2 hours trying last night my phone says not connected. My laptop can't find a program on the website that works.[/QU


If you figure it out let me know! What a headache! I love the way the cam works... but it's useless if I can't get it to go wireless!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you go into settings and set everything up there?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

wifeof1 said:


> ^^^^ Me too. Spent 2 hours trying last night my phone says not connected. My laptop can't find a program on the website that works.





toth boer goats said:


> Did you go into settings and set everything up there?


For some reason I can't get the required extension to work on my computer


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I can't get mine to get the program downloaded to my laptop. So I got nuthin.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you call the company?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Tel:+86-755-29987468-813
My phone says I'm dialing incorrectly. I just don't know pc language.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you all have the same exact cam and ordered it from the same place ect?

Look up the brand and model number online and search for video's on it. Sometimes people show others how to setup or fix issues. If no video, read up on what others are saying about it in forums ect. 

That phone number is from another country by the looks of it.

Downloading it, does your laptop have enough memory to be able to download it?

Is there an address for the company? You may want to look up the address and see if they have a US number for them.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

My problem is I can download the search tool, but my computer asked what program to open it with. I'm just going to take it back.
I also think I have to have a modem and internet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, a modem and internet is most likely needed.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I still haven't figured my camera out lol I haven't had much time. I will try to get to it this weekend. Nora is due March 5th & Fancy is due March 12th. They are HUGE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.

Cute faces.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

billiejw89 said:


> Nora is due March 5th & Fancy is due March 12th. They are HUGE!
> View attachment 126979
> View attachment 126980


Fancy's 1/2 sister Cleo is huge again this year as well. Thinking quads again! Maybe you'll get quads out of Fancy!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

snrsfarm said:


> Fancy's 1/2 sister Cleo is huge again this year as well. Thinking quads again! Maybe you'll get quads out of Fancy!


That would be awesome! 
I can't wait for your kidding season to begin, it helps the time pass to see all of the cute kids you get! I see that Bell is bred, how exciting!!


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

billiejw89 said:


> That would be awesome!
> I can't wait for your kidding season to begin, it helps the time pass to see all of the cute kids you get! I see that Bell is bred, how exciting!!


Yes Bell is going to kid this year!!! I hope she has a doe. I'm going to keep one if she does, just don't tell R!!  lol

I can't wait to see what you get either! Keep watching your site to see what your get!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

snrsfarm said:


> Yes Bell is going to kid this year!!! I hope she has a doe. I'm going to keep one if she does, just don't tell R!!  lol
> 
> I can't wait to see what you get either! Keep watching your site to see what your get!


You need to keep a doe from her! No way you could not 
Lexis wants to keep all of Fancy's kids because they are from Dylan and he was her favorite buck. I don't know about ALL of them, but maybe one.
I'll be checkin in on your site!:happygoat:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts on pebbles? She is a FF due 3/27 I still can't decide if she is bred or not. It seems like all of my other FF had larger udders by this time. 
I know you can't tell for sure by looking, but thought I'd ask anyways. I hope she is bred.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m guessing she’s bred - her vulva looks pretty poofy to me, and she looks like my Mini-Nubian doeling did when she was 1 1/2 months away from her due date.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing bred as well


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I really hope she is. This is my buck Hans' daughter and I've never seen one of his daughters freshen. I'm excited about it lol
She has been acting so crazy today, jumping around blubbering and harrassing everyone else. Hope it's pregnancy hormones.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora is due in 18 days!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So I haven't figured out my foscam yet...
I picked up a Momentum wifi cam at walmart today I was so excited to set it up! I got it home, downloaded the app and made an account. I thought wow this is going to be super easy!
Then I went to pair my device. All you have to do is scan the code on the back and that's it!
SO I did just that, and got an error "This device is already paired with an account" 
Turns out, my cam was actually purchased, used and returned to walmart but the purchaser did not remove the cam from their account. I'm still waiting for tech support to get back to me, but from what I've read I will need to return it. It's so annoying because walmart is 45min from here. I'm starting to feel like I am not supposed to have a barn cam, Nora is due march 5th so I hope I can get the cam exchanged before then. UUUGGH
I did set up the kidding stall in the shop and layed some straw out. It's all ready to go! Now I will just be checking everyone daily. 

I still haven't decided if pebbles is bred or not..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How frustrating, I am sorry you are having problems with it. 

Hope you will be up and running soon.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I got my foscam set up!!!!! yay! I am so happy!
I will just return the momentum cam now


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora is 9 days away from her 145 due date. I've never had a kidding pen so I'm wondering when do you start putting them in it?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I usually put them in it at night (with a buddy if she can't see/touch noses with the other goats), starting a couple days before the due date.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I guess by next Friday I can keep her in there at night with her daughter. The last few weeks creep by so slowly!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I had a dream last night that my buck Hans kidded a single buckling 
I was not very happy! lol 
looking at emails from Nora's previous owner, she kidded on day 144 last year. So hopefully she won't torcher me too much.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora is getting closer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I put Nora and her daughter Little Lady in the kidding pen last night. 
Her ligs are still there, but getting loose. She is up and down a lot and pawing. Lots of stretching. Getting things ready!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora is up for 2-5min. paws, sits (at times with rear leg kicked out), then back up after 2-5 min and repeats the process. If it weren't for her ligs still there I would think she was in labor. Her udder is very full.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She does sound close! I’ve had a doe in labor that still had her ligs, so I wouldn’t put it past her. 

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She has been biting her right side all day, is that normal? Never had one do that.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Some will bite their sides from contractions. She could be having mild ones and shes biting her sides. All animals can do that during labor, not all do.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If she is constantly up, pawing, biting sides, laying down and repeating every few mins she is in labor. Any streaming or discharge?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

no streaming or discharge. She is laying down now. Yesterday she couldn't sit still for more than 5 min.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Still nothing from Nora. day 144. she is slowly getting there. We will be away for a few hours today so I'm fine if she waits a while longer. I really want to be there when she kids, this is her third time, but her kids have always been pulled so I'm not sure what she will be like as a mother.
She was on a different farm for her other 2 kiddings, I'm not sure about the first time but last year her twins were pulled because Nora was with another doe that had kidded at the same time and there was confusion and Nora rejected the kids. When I got her here she did let the other does kids nurse off of her though... so I have hope.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nothing yet. Her belly dropped yesterday. How long until labor starts after belly drops? 
Her ligaments are softer but still there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With each doe it varies.
Doe code of honor.


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

Just checking to see if she's kidded.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

snrsfarm said:


> Just checking to see if she's kidded.


Nothing yet. She is taking her sweet time. Right now from the cam I can see she is just laying there chewing cud. No action. Hopefully soon! We are so excited to see these kids.


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

billiejw89 said:


> Nothing yet. She is taking her sweet time. Right now from the cam I can see she is just laying there chewing cud. No action. Hopefully soon! We are so excited to see these kids.


That would be my Reba too! Thought she was going to kid last month. I counted 18 days from what I thought was her due date and we're now thinking Friday. A friend told me, Reba just wants to be last. Well she can't! She was pulled and the buck left a new doe came and was bred a month later. So Prada is last. ??? onder:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

snrsfarm said:


> That would be my Reba too! Thought she was going to kid last month. I counted 18 days from what I thought was her due date and we're now thinking Friday. A friend told me, Reba just wants to be last. Well she can't! She was pulled and the buck left a new doe came and was bred a month later. So Prada is last. ??? onder:


LOL these goats!! 
I actually just looked at the calendar and Nora was covered by Hans a week later also so she might not be due until Sunday! Rosie looks like she is getting close, she is due on Thursday.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We are still are without kids here!
Nora is on day 147 or possibly 141 if she took the 2nd time
Rosie is 145 tomorrow and Isis is 145 on Friday. 
I hope we get some kids sometime this weekend!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I am suppose to go to a meeting with son's teacher in a bit, and nora is acting closer. 
I hate trying to decide if I should stay or go! Her ligs are still there a bit. Her tail has been sideways all day, she is up and down. I am ready for the 3 day weekend!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Any babies yet?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Any babies yet?


Not yet, these girls are driving me crazy. I did go in to town for my meeting with the teacher. I was glad to see nothing had happened while I was away. But COME ONE LADIES! 3 day weekend. Let's do this.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I can't believe we are still waiting!!! 
OHHHHHH my!
Nora is day 150(first breed date) or 144 (2nd breeding)
Rosie 147
Isis 146
Fancy 143 (she looks so close!)
Starla 143


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Starla is on day 145, ligs gone and streaming goo!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Starla had one baby boy! I think he is polled, not 100% on that yet. I was sad to see no moonspots, but he is pretty cute with those frosted ears!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Starla is being a good mom! I will get some better pictures today. I'm pretty sure he is polled!
His name is Hank, reg will be LittleAnnsBR Lost Highway


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats, he is adorable!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So precious!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora had triplets and Fancy had twins!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here are Nora's triplets.They all look like copies of her!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

And fancy's twins. Black and white buck, gold and white doe. Both have wattles like their dad!
These are the last kids from Dylan who is now deceased.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LOVE Nora's little clones! And the twins are very cute, too!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Rosie is on day 151, ligs are still there. When do I start to worry? She has only one breed date.
She has been filling her udder, but it's not tight yet.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Still no sign of kidding from Rosie!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

look at how cute these girls are!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Rosie's girls? Cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Rosie's girls? Cute!


No, that girl is not giving up her kids yet 
The doe on the left is Nora's and the one on the right is Fancy's


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

AWWWW! They are just adorable!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

here are fancy's twins together. That boy is HUGE, poor fancy! She needed help to get him out. 
I love his little white wattles.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

and nora's bucks















and her doeling


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I loved Nora's coloring when you began this thread and now LOOK AT HER TRIPLETS! I just love it. Congratulations on the 3 healthy kiddings so far and on getting that camera working! I have been fighting with my barn cam (s) as well. 

I hope the next does go smoothly as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh my gosh! I loved Nora's coloring when you began this thread and now LOOK AT HER TRIPLETS! I just love it. Congratulations on the 3 healthy kiddings so far and on getting that camera working! I have been fighting with my barn cam (s) as well.
> 
> I hope the next does go smoothly as well.


Thank you! I am so happy with Nora's kids. We are retaining the top buck. He will be named
LittleAnnsBR Un Poco Loco
The camera has been so nice to have, I'm glad I figured it out in time. I'm afraid to move it now lol if I unplug it, probably won't work anymore! That's how my luck goes anyways haha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all adorable!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Rosie's ligs are gone this morning!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck/Doe twins! I will get pictures soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Took pictures of the kids today
Little AnnsBR Lost Highway









LittleAnnsBR Un Poco Loco








LittleAnnsBR Recuerdame *Miguel*









LittleAnnsBR Mama Imelda









LittleAnnsBR Tin Man









LittleAnnsBR Ruby Slippers


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

:goatkiss: Adorable! And how in the world did you get such good picture?! My kids never stay still!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really neat coloring and markings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> :goatkiss: Adorable! And how in the world did you get such good picture?! My kids never stay still!


I just let them do their thing. I keep snapping and hope a few turn out lol I have about 30+ pics of each kid, most of them are terrible! They move so fast


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Rosie's Buck and Doe
The boy has eyeliner!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whta a bunch of adorable kids. I am totally in love with the blue/roan fur some of them have. And the eyeliner is fabulous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all adorable!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We finished up our kidding season today. Amazon (ff) kidded with buck doe twins!
Boy Black and white
girl chocolate and white, POLLED!
We are retaining the doe. I'm so happy all went well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

